# Chicago: Crew Needed



## Frenzy (Jun 27, 2001)

We are looking for crew for our J/24 "Frenzy"
We race out of Belmont Harbor in Chicago
Races are on Saturday Morning and Wednesday
Evening. No experience is necessary you just need to be a little committed to learning and sailing


----------



## augustcole (Jul 5, 2001)

I''ve just moved from California to Chicago where I''m looking to get into competitive sailing. I''ve sailed small boats for fun in the past and today will finish the basic keelboat course at Chicago Sailing Club. Clearly, I''m a racing neophyte but I''m fit and willing to crew and work hard. As an avid surfer and former competitive rower, I love time on the water, particularly with a team. Drop me a note at aug[email protected] if you''ve any questions.

Cheers,

August


----------



## lelander (Apr 3, 2000)

If you are looking for crew, please check out www.esloop.com. There are at least 20 people in the Chicago area who are looking to crew.

Happy sailiing,
JP


----------



## kchnak (Apr 7, 2009)

I would love to dicuss the opportunity to crew with you. I live extremely close to Belmont Harbor and have been sailign for some time.

I reaced 420's while in school a few years back, and have experince racing a Cal 40 as well. I held a 100 Ton Inland commercial captain's license while driving dinner boats in the area until I left the industry some years ago, letting it expire.

Thank you.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Unlikely to respond as the posts you're replying to are EIGHT YEARS OLD. Please check dates before replying...as these guys probably aren't even active on the forum at this date.  Welcome to Sailnet. I'd highly recommend you read this *POST* to help you get the most out of sailnet.



kchnak said:


> I would love to dicuss the opportunity to crew with you. I live extremely close to Belmont Harbor and have been sailign for some time.
> 
> I reaced 420's while in school a few years back, and have experince racing a Cal 40 as well. I held a 100 Ton Inland commercial captain's license while driving dinner boats in the area until I left the industry some years ago, letting it expire.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Wannafish (Mar 25, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> Unlikely to respond as the posts you're replying to are EIGHT YEARS OLD. Please check dates before replying...as these guys probably aren't even active on the forum at this date.  Welcome to Sailnet.


SD - What's your point? :laugher 
(Maybe they have a R e a l S l o o o w connection and it's just now updating...)

:clobber


----------



## Frenzy (Jun 27, 2001)

kchnak said:


> I would love to dicuss the opportunity to crew with you. I live extremely close to Belmont Harbor and have been sailign for some time.
> 
> I reaced 420's while in school a few years back, and have experince racing a Cal 40 as well. I held a 100 Ton Inland commercial captain's license while driving dinner boats in the area until I left the industry some years ago, letting it expire.
> 
> Thank you.


Kchnak

PM me we are alway's interested in someone who has some understanding of the sport. The boat is no longer a J/24 it a Carrera 290.

FRENZY


----------



## sailn1 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Chicago Scock 35 looking for crew*

Schock 35 out of Belmont is looking for dedicated race crew for amitous but fun program. We race all Area 3 events buoy and port to port events (PHRF 72), NOOD, VERVE, etc. Boat is very well maintained. It is also a good boat to advance your skills. No swearing or yelling, skipper is dedicated to teaching crew. . However, you need to be committed to coming out at least one day each weekend with practices usually on Wed.

Please contact me if you are interested with details about your experience (skill level, type of boats sailed, positions familiar with, any racing experience, etc).

Cindy Sommerfeld, crew chief [email protected] 
Miles DePaepe, owner, [email protected]


----------



## UltimateChi (May 15, 2011)

I am interested in learning to sail and being a crew member. I have some experience and knowledge of sailing. I am free most afternoons as I won't be working this summer. Please contact me if you still have availability or know of another boat looking for a new member.


----------



## CynthiaSopata (Jun 18, 2011)

*Crewman Ready To Work*

great gal looking to crew any position. Have sailed the beer can races out of Montrose harbor, taken some classes, know the basics. On time and always positive attitude! Schedule and harbor works for me! 


Frenzy said:


> We are looking for crew for our J/24 "Frenzy"
> We race out of Belmont Harbor in Chicago
> Races are on Saturday Morning and Wednesday
> Evening. No experience is necessary you just need to be a little committed to learning and sailing


----------



## Hax19 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi. I was wondering if you were still looking for crew members in any position you might have available? I am a 28 year male with a little bit of experience on a sailboat but not much. I have been in search of a crew to join so I can really learn the in's and out's of sailing. I am free any weeknights and also anytime Friday through Sunday. Currently living in Gold Coast. Please let me know if you are interested and still in need. Thanks. 

Ross


----------



## LongTallSailor (Jun 17, 2011)

I know this post is old. But I would like to crew for you and I need to get my post count up anyway. I live in Chicago and am free most afternoons, evenings, and weekends.


----------

